# introducing my seld and vg20et help !



## maximadriver (Sep 30, 2007)

hey guys im michael or as some people prefer to call me boxy

my ride is a 88 bluebird maxima one of the jdm vg20et ones

how ever it has a bit of a problem i start her up and theres literally no response in the motor like every throttle jab comes 30 seconds later and it runs like shit till it warms up dad noticed it has been blowing white smoke i think it was(hopefully not a water related problem) and yeah doesn't idle or run very good until it warms up oh and there a bit of loss in power too

the guy i bought it off rekons it just needs a new afm ???? but i think the problem may be way worser then that......... :loser: :loser: 

any help will be apreciated 

oh and does any one have any idea's on how to reset the factory ecu aswell i'd like to no and hope that this will solve the problem


thanks in advance guys


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

maximadriver said:


> hey guys im michael or as some people prefer to call me boxy
> 
> my ride is a 88 bluebird maxima one of the jdm vg20et ones
> 
> ...



if your burning white smoke it might be oil, prolly a weak head gasket, if you bought it used there is all kinds of shisty ways to cover all the bad problems, but it does sound like a bad afm tho

good to see a nother turboed 2nd gen even though your a 2.0L

BTW do you think you can get me some nissan v6turbo emblems from the legrand??


thanks in advance


----------



## maximadriver (Sep 30, 2007)

i have the front badge u can have lol?????

im taking all the turbo badges off as im only just about to get my learners so i have the front badge and the plate of the top of the motor that says turbo that ur more then welcome to have ,

im in brisbane australia tho and yeah i'l guess i'l take it to my uncle and get him to have a look and see what he thinks (he is a mechanic) but yeah its a jdm vg20 in it  :woowoo: 

and is there a way to post pictures up on the site and how do i upload a avatar picture or what ever u call it hahah




yes im a :newbie: 



boxy.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

maximadriver said:


> i have the front badge u can have lol?????
> 
> im taking all the turbo badges off as im only just about to get my learners so i have the front badge and the plate of the top of the motor that says turbo that ur more then welcome to have ,
> 
> ...



well lemme know how much to ship to LEMON GROVE California USA 91945
dont want the ones in the engine bay just the ones on the outside
IF YOU GOT PAYPAL THEN I CAN SHOOT IT TO YOU FASTER!!



to post pics you gotta find a site to host pics for ya such as photobucket.com

and enter the picture url


----------



## maximadriver (Sep 30, 2007)

ahh ok yeah i'l have to see man i have one badge i have taken off which is the turbo one

i'l get dad to post it lol


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

sweet

thanks


----------

